# Puppy very thin



## WeLoveHollyDog (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, we have had our pup for 8 weeks, she is 4 months now. She is full of life and energy,has been wormed but is constantly hungry and skinny. I worry that I can feel her ribs and although she is a growing pup there never seems to be any fat on her. She is on a premium grade kibble and eating way over the recommended amount plus snacks and treats. She doesn't have an upset tummy and I can't see any obvious worms but she does go to the toilet 5-6 times a day. Is this typical of an active cockerpoo or should i get her checked? Also could I be walking her too much for her age? We go to school and back twice a day, roughly 3miles total. Any advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome to ILMC,

There are loads of great people on here who will offer great advice and support. In my opinion I would definitely get her checked out. Lola has never been a chubby puppy but I wouldn't describe her as skinny. I also think that 3 miles is a bit much. The usual rule of thumb is 5 minutes for every month of their life up until 6 months, then you can start extending it a bit. Puppies tend to be very energetic and will just keep going so you have to restrict structured exercise like walks. 

Would love to see some pics of your baby! 

Let us know what you decide to do. Good luck!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You are supposed to be ale to feel their ribs and vertebrae but there should be padding too. What does she weigh? My puppy Max is 4 months now and when weighed last weekend he was 3.5kg. We have had food issues with him. Kibble gives him the runs. We now feed raw and he is doing great. Girls generally tend to be a bit lighter and more delicate in build so if she weighs say between 3.2kg upwards I think she would be fine. Seems to me most of their food is going into building bones cos Max is getting much taller. You turn around and he see,s to have grown another inch. Max is not walked daily as I don't always have the time. But he does get plenty of exercise in the garden playing with my other dog and chicken herding! He is about 10 inches long and maybe 9 inches tall. Hope these statistics will help you decide.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi welcome to the forum. I would gain your vets advice. You will be offered lots of help and advice but none of us can see your pup or her condition, so I would get her to your vet and get her a full examination.
Good luck.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

When you say she does the toilet 5-6 times a day are you talking pees or poos. if its poos then that is far tomuch she is not getti.g enough from her kibble and it is juzt passing thrugh her. 

she is still growing but some dogs are naturaly skinny. 
decrease her walks and increse her food( or chainge food) what brand is she on.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you are worried - do take her to the vet, much better to check and be told that she is fine, than not to get advice and for there to be a problem.
You could just phone and ask if one of the vet nurses could weigh her for you and give you advice on worming...
What is her coat like?
Pups - we love them, therefore we worry - we are all the same!
Do post a pic of your Holly - we would love to see her.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was very thin when he was young and my vet accused me of starving him! Under all his fluffy puppy fur his ribs and spine stuck out. He is a very active dog and must just have a high metabolism. I have to give him quite a lot more food than the recommended amount even now to keep his weight up. He has a raw diet now and my vet says his weight is spot on!


----------



## WeLoveHollyDog (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who responded with advice. I am so grateful to know there are people who genuinely care! Cockerpoo owners are lovely! I phoned the vet this morning to ask to take her in on Monday to be weighed and the nurse thought I was probably walking her a bit too much so I will cut it to a walk once a day to school. Holly won't be happy though, she gets so excited when she sees me put on my wellies! She is on Canagan, a high grade, no grain kibble which although says for adults dogs I was assured was also suitable for pups. I'm wondering if it is a bit rich for her though as she poos about 5 times a day sometimes less. She is generally so happy and full of life that I think she maybe has a high metabolism and perhaps we just need to get the diet and exercise bit sorted. She is a very gorgeous chocolate girl who has completely bowled over the whole family so I suppose it is natural to worry about her as I would my kids. I will post some pictures soon as I can get a minute from sewing which is what I do for a living and seem to be doing nothing else at present! Jo


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: Joanne. Glad you've booked Holly in to be checked, it's will be worth it for the peace of mind. 3 miles is quite a lot for such a young pup so maybe cut back to just the one walk a day for now. I'm sure the weight concern can be sorted quickly. Do post some pictures if you can.


----------

